# Jut Joined



## MzCatz (Mar 30, 2005)

:catsm Hi everyone, I just found your group and have joined. I have two kitties, Muffin he is 16 years old and Sugar just turned one, she is a hand full  . Last year I lost 2 kitties due to age / health within 6 months. That was so hard. I got Sugar so Muffin would have a new friend. 

Looking forward to chatting with you all..

~MzCatz~ :cat


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kittenofyourheart (Feb 20, 2005)

sorry to hear about your loose. Please post a picture of you kitties.... How well do the two get along?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We're happy to have you here, MzKatz!  

I'm so sorry to hear about your kittens.


----------



## kristen98 (Feb 2, 2005)

My kitty is named Muffins (with an s on the end). Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MzCatz (Mar 30, 2005)

:catsm Thanks for the welcome, I just posted a few pictrues of Muffin & Sugar in the gallery. 

O' it took Sugar a couple of days to let Muffin get near her, now they are best friends.

~Merry~ :cat


----------



## MzCatz (Mar 30, 2005)

How do you add a picture to your post here? ~Merry~


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This should help!  

http://www.catforum.com/viewforum.php?f=14


----------



## MzCatz (Mar 30, 2005)

O.K., thanks, let me give it a try now.










~Merry~ :cat


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

, and that's such a pretty kitty in your siggie!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, so cute!  I want more :lol: . You can post some pics in the Meet My Kitty section if you like :wink: . Welcome btw!


----------



## mcschmidt (Mar 29, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!

I love your cat's tail!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Merry ~ Muffin~ & Sugar!

Noticed you changed from MzCatz to Merry in your signiture at the bottom of your page.. the spelling of my name is Merry and Ive never come across anyone else whose spelled their name like that! 

This is great! Two Merrys/ two cat lovers/ on the forum. BTW MzCatz my japanese bobtail name is Mz Tess! :roll:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, I too have a cat named Sugar


----------



## MzCatz (Mar 30, 2005)

Well Hi Merry, yes, that's my name. Yes, it's very real so see another Merry. Get this, my middle name is Joy, my family calls me Merry Joy.  Everyone asked if I was born in Dec. LOL, no it's July....

~Merry~


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

to the forum! :blackcat 

Beautiful kitty in you picture!


----------

